# Favourite Stand-up Comedians



## DelfinoPie (Jan 2, 2007)

I think one of my favourite comedians is Peter Kay, I just finished reading his autobiography and its probly the quickest I've ever read a book that thick...not that its massive but I usually like to read something over a period of days, maybe weeks...but definitely not hours lol.

I need to buy his live DVDs, I've seen them multiple times when they've shown them on Channel 4 and the like but now is the time to commit to a purchase.

Heres some samples of his work I find particularly funny, probably because I think everyone can relate to the first one:

Family Weddings

Biscuits

Also, Bill Bailey is hilarious, as are Dane Cook and Stephen Lynch.

But enough about _MY_ preferences, tell me about yours....


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bill Hicks 

Lewis Black


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2007)

Dane Cook, Bill Hicks, Carlos Mencia... a bunch more but I can't remember them all.


----------



## Regor (Jan 2, 2007)

In no particular order:

Eddie Izzard, Eddie Griffin, Carlos Mencia, Dane Cook, Billy Connelly, Denis Leary, Lewis Black, Ron White, Mitch Hedberg.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 2, 2007)

My short list.

Bill Hicks, George Carlin, David Cross, Chris Rock, Dave Chapelle, Bobcat Goldthwait.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2007)

MY short list. (I'm old school. )

Sam Kinison. 

Then, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, George Carlin, Robin Williams, and Chris Rock.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 2, 2007)

Frank Caliendo, Stephen Lynch, George Carlin, and Lewis Black.


----------



## Scott (Jan 2, 2007)

Michael Richards 

<_<

>_>


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jan 2, 2007)

Patton Oswalt and Ron White


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mitch Hedburg (RIP)
Chris Rock


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 2, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Bill Hicks
> 
> Lewis Black



Dennis Wolfberg George Carlin


----------



## Vince (Jan 2, 2007)

Eddie Izzard, hands down.

Bill Hicks, Bill Maher, Andrew Dice Clay, Louis CK, Bob Saget, Rita Rudner, Bob Nelson (if any of you have seen the movie Brain Donors, holy shit!  ) & Carlos Mencia.

I don't really like Dave Chappelle. Take racial sluts and the word "Bitch" out of his vocabulary, and he's got nothing. His show was pretty funny at times, though.

Oh, and fuck yeah to the poster above me for Dennis Wolfburg. Too bad great comic geniuses like him & Bill Hicks are no longer with us.


----------



## jakeskylyr (Jan 3, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Bob Nelson


Hell yeah......Babushka 

Eddie Izzard, George Carlin, Lewis Black, Steve Attell (not Insomniac so much, but his standup is great), Mitch Hedberg, Steven Wright, Chris Rock, Robert Schimmel, Brian Regan, Nick Swardson, and probably plenty others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 3, 2007)

Bill Bailey

Honestly, I don't think there's anyone funnier. I've 3 of his DVDs and seen him live once, where I met him when they locked him out of backstage. 

Eddie Izzard is also amazing, not quite as good as Bill, but still the same kind of nonsensicle pseudo-philosophical intellectual comedy, so he really tickles my funny bone.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 3, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Bill Bailey
> 
> Honestly, I don't think there's anyone funnier. I've 3 of his DVDs and seen him live once, where I met him when they locked him out of backstage.
> 
> Eddie Izzard is also amazing, not quite as good as Bill, but still the same kind of nonsensicle pseudo-philosophical intellectual comedy, so he really tickles my funny bone.



Ah yes Bill Bailey is good, I was watching one of his DVD's yesterday for the first time.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 3, 2007)

George Carlin, Dane Cook, 
*
Henry Motherfucking Rollins*


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 4, 2007)

Too many to name really. I do think Zack Galifianakis is my current favourite. He really has it all, he is one of the best comedians i've seen as far as crowd interaction goes.


----------



## XEN (Jan 5, 2007)

Joe Rogan, Carlos Mencia, Lewis Black, Billy Connolly, and Bob Saget, among many others.


----------



## Leon (Jan 5, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> *
> Henry Motherfucking Rollins*




i've been downloading some of his spoken word stuff, that shit rules 







i got to see Chappelle live once, a few years back before his show came out, on UC's campus. i've never laughed so hard in my life.

also, i've been getting into Bill Hicks lately, thanks to Kevan and a little Tool CD insert.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dennis Wolfberg was always a favorite of mine, he was a funny dude. Sam Kinison as well; he was a crazy funny guy. That "move where the food is" bit was one of the funniest things I ever heard. Henry Rollins is great as well, but I don't know if I'd call him a stand up comedian. I have the "Henrietta Collins and the Wifebeating Child-Haters" vinyl around somewhere, early stuff from him.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 5, 2007)

*Love*: George Carlin, Sam Kinison, Louis CK, Lewis Black, Steven Wright, Chris Rock, Mitch Hedberg, Eddie Murphy, Bill Cosby (like 25 years ago), Jerry Seinfeld (old school standup), Denis Leary, Harland Williams, etc.

*Hate*: Dane Cook (I like his late 90s standup though).


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 5, 2007)

I love Will ferrel. He has such an amazing charisma. One of the funniest movies I have ever seen is "the anchorman" though most of the funny things came from steve carell who is also one of my favorite comedians. They're maybe not stand-up comedian but they are worth to be mentioned. 

(I just realised the first clip isnt that funny if you havent seen "the anchorman", It spoils all the best moments of the movie if you havent.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FZB1LHswVQ&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ7dUlRUJIM


----------



## Dormant (Jan 5, 2007)

Bill Hicks, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy (Raw and Delirious being the first comedy VHS's I ever bought), Bill Bailey, and others I have forgotten. 

The best stand up I have ever gone to see has to be Dylan Moran. I have never seen anyone drink or smoke as much as he does. He also has a good first name. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AZWZZRZDcSQ - on the French

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pnqrqyKhe9Y - on Rap music

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tlJ3k6iAvcE - on sampling

He is just a grumpy bastard and so am I. 

The Mighty Boosh also do good stand up.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 5, 2007)

Dane Cook, Pablo Francisco, Carlos mencia, George Carlin, Ron White, and Louis CK (thanks Zimbloth)


----------



## Kevan (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the props, Leon. Bill Hicks rocks (always present tense in my book). Everyone should find a copy of "Arizona Bay" and listen to it. It's not just straight stand-up; there's music in there as well. I think it's TOOL, but I never checked who the backing band was.

I'm not sure Hank would be considered a stand-up "comedian" though. Try this: ask him if he considers himself a comedian. If he doesn't throttle you into a pile of puss with a brain stem, then I think it's okay. 

My list:
- Dennis Miller (of course...heh heh)
- Ron White
- Brian Regan
- Patton Oswald
- Drake Sather

There are times when Robin Williams is good. In his last HBO special, the bit about golf....plain awesome. He's VERY good with improv, straight or whacked-out.

There are so many good ones out there. 
I need to think about this more. 


UNFUNNY: Will Ferrell.
Maybe I'm just old enough to where I've already seen Chevy Chase do all those bits. *yawns* *changes channel*


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody catch Louis CK on Conan the other day? good stuff


----------



## Lozek (Jan 8, 2007)

Jim Jeffries, absolutely NOT WORK SAFE

The World Stands up

Fall back career


----------



## Kevan (Jan 25, 2007)

Kevan said:


> There are times when Robin Williams is good. In his last HBO special, the bit about golf....plain awesome. He's VERY good with improv, straight or whacked-out.


I was searching for hockey clips, and somehow this came up as one of the links. 

Robin Williams on golf

Enjoy!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 25, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Lewis Black


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 25, 2007)

Kevan said:


> Bill Hicks rocks (always present tense in my book). Everyone should find a copy of "Arizona Bay" and listen to it. It's not just straight stand-up; there's music in there as well. I think it's TOOL, but I never checked who the backing band was.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arizona_Bay





> Bill Hicks - Guitar, Vocals
> Kevin Booth - Bass, Keyboards, Percussion, Producer


----------



## Kevan (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 30, 2007)

Jim Gaffican
Eddie Griffin
Chris Rock
Charlie Murphy
Dave Chappelle

Just a few that came of the top of my head. All rock and are insanely funny. 

Dane cook used to be funny, but now I think he just sucks.


----------



## Variant (May 17, 2007)

Stephen Lynch
The Amazing Jonathan
Eddie Izzard


----------



## forelander (May 17, 2007)

Everyone should watch the jim jeffries vids.


----------



## Blexican (May 17, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


> Mitch Hedburg (RIP)
> Chris Rock



Damn, I just found out that Mitch passed...you were a legend. R.I.P.  

Let's see here...fave comedians:

George Carlin
Eddie Murphy
old Dane Cook
Pablo Francisco
old Carlos Mencia
Jamie Foxx
Dave Chappelle
Chris Rock
Denis Leary
Sacha Baron Cohen

And the list goes on...


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2007)

Bill Hicks

George Carlin

Mitch Hedberg


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 17, 2007)

Myself.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (May 17, 2007)

YYZ2112 said:


> Patton Oswalt


yeah! i was on the staff of a lit mag in college with Patton. he can mix the erudite and the scatalogical like no one else.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 17, 2007)

Bill Hicks. I'm not a big comedy afficiondo, but he was amazing.


----------



## Clydefrog (May 17, 2007)

Carlos Mencia is the funniest man on the face of the earth. No one before him was ever as funny, no one now is as funny, and no one in the future will ever be as funny.

He is completely and totally original. No one has ever done the kind of jokes he has done; he is breaking new ground here, folks. When we look back at the life and times of Carlos Mencia, everyone will say, "there walked a true God amongst comics".

Everyone looks up to Carlos Mencia in his field; he is the epitome of what it means to be a good comic. Every child who aspires to one day be a stand up comedian should look to Carlos Mencia as a prime example of how to go about becoming the best of the be -- fuck it, I can't do this anymore.

Fuck Ned.


----------



## Dive-Baum (May 17, 2007)

Mitch Headburg
Lewis Black
Robin Williams during his coke days


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2007)

"This is hulks special love hold youngin'!" - Bill Hicks


----------



## Nick1 (May 18, 2007)

*MITCH FATEL *


----------



## 1longhorn (May 18, 2007)

Andy Kaufman...


----------



## leatherface2 (May 18, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> MY short list. (I'm old school. )
> 
> Sam Kinison.
> 
> Then, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, George Carlin, Robin Williams, and Chris Rock.



carlos mencia george lopez i would add to this list


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 18, 2007)

i live and die for the teachings of Mitch Hedburg. And i still listen to the Robin Williams CD from when he did that HBO special a few years back.


----------



## Michael (May 18, 2007)

I piss myself laughing whenever Eddy Murphy is on the stage.


----------

